# 2 new boys!



## rockstar26 (Apr 12, 2009)

I went to petco today for fish food, came home without the fishfood i was looking for and with 2 new kids!

names to be determined


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Ooooh gorgeous!! The second one looks like mine, Pax.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Nice!!!


----------



## Lynn08 (Jul 31, 2009)

Oooo.....pretty boys!


----------



## Volpe (Aug 12, 2009)

Oh my! I really love their colors! 8D


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh, my gosh!!!!!!!! They are absolutely BEAUTIFUL!!!! I would love to have one like the second one, though! Peach or pink is what I want next.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Wow. I love the first one. I see ones like the second all the time. But they're beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

the first one is awesome. y not name him valentino or valentine or something like that


----------



## Elena (Aug 1, 2009)

Amazing fish! The first one has a color pattern I have not seen before. The second one looks somewhat like our Issy. Congratulations!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

The peach colored one I would name Sorbet, like peach sorbet.


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

they're sooo pretty! i've never seen one like the first one before, i absolutely love that color pink


----------



## rockstar26 (Apr 12, 2009)

aw thanks guys! they were to cute to pass up!! that makes betta number 5 and 6.... my my my

no clue what to name em yet, they are so cute, they are still tiny lil fellows too!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Very nice fishies. Both have beautiful colors. I almost came home with a light peach/pink one last week but settled on a bright red halfmoon and a multi-colored crowntail. 

Don't you wish you could have a community tank of males? That would be heaven......

Congrats on your new buddies.


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

oh my god such beautiful bettas i love then congrates


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

They are beautiful and look young and healthy as well  Nice finds!


----------



## ashleyALE (Jul 1, 2008)

i love how dark the first one's eyes are on his light body!


----------



## ScentedLove (Aug 13, 2009)

Love your boys


----------



## LiyahsGrandma (May 29, 2009)

beautiful bettas


----------

